# Is the Polaris Ranger still the



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

800 pound gorilla in the room or have others caught up?

My boss got on our lease this year and has nothing. He did drive a 700 Ranger while there this weekend and liked it but he wants to know what else is out there.


----------



## Dockhigh (May 23, 2006)

Ranger is still the best. Some of the others are getting better but you get crushed and resale value


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry but I gotta disagree....I had a Mule, bought a Polaris, then went back to a Mule. Just my opinion but Mules are tougher more dependable machines....

Fire away.....


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Dockhigh said:


> Ranger is still the best. Some of the others are getting better but you get crushed and resale value


 X2
Don't listen any other wise to any others


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Put this in a Polaris plastic bed and see what happens...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been around plenty of them and have had the Yamaha Viking for a good while now. It drives better and is a bit sportier I guess but it's not as much as a work horse as the Ranger is. I don't use it to work it in the ground but do like the noise level of the Polaris over the Yamaha. Sob is almost to loud but it wil go through some serious deep mud with its clearance and torque in a rice field.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My old Mule just keeps on pulling.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mule.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

BretE said:


> Sorry but I gotta disagree....I had a Mule, bought a Polaris, then went back to a Mule. Just my opinion but Mules are tougher more dependable machines....
> 
> Fire away.....


I've had a mule for 4 years now and love it....had jeeps,scouts,and 4wd pickups for50+ years before,but won't be going back.


----------



## Fishy Eye (Sep 2, 2015)

Had a ranger and a mule. Now I have a Kubota RTV diesel. I love it! Not fast but can out haul and out crawl anything.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fishy Eye said:


> Had a ranger and a mule. Now I have a Kubota RTV diesel. I love it! Not fast but can out haul and out crawl anything.


That would be the one rig I'd go to vs. the Mule......if was going to pony up $20K....


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Buy both. I did
I bought a 2015-4010 mule (4 seater) and a 2015- 570 ranger (3 seater). Both have electric steering. 

Both are great.


----------



## PT (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had four Mules and six Rangers. Rangers are more plastic and focused on performance (speed and suspension). Mules have metal beds and don't quit, more work oriented. We have a mule that if I remember correctly has over 1,000 hours. 

I use a Ranger and will buy another next year.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mule has 2300hrs...
couple of starters mostly because Dad probably started it dozens of times a day...
serves our needs nicely.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ranger all the way!! 2010 800 xp all I have done to it is change the oil. Trying pulling a 6x12 trailer with a deer stand, feeder, 600 lbs of corn and 3 grown men up and down rocky hills in a 100+ degree heat. They are #1 for a reason.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

If you want a workhorse go with the mule.....JMO


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I am in year three with a 2013 Ranger 800 crew I purchased new from Hoffpauir. I bought it for the extra seating, frequently carrying four-five duck and goose hunters, all the gear and decoys, dogs etc., and sometimes pulling a trailer. 

This unit sees plenty mud and water on near daily basis throughout the season and at 2000 miles logged under these conditions it has yet to give me the first problem. I added XTR Mud Lite tires for this season and had the first full maintenance checkup last week. The mechanic declared the whole machine to be in very good shape and nothing major required.

If you need a big buggy this is a good one!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

BretE said:


> Put this in a Polaris plastic bed and see what happens...


X2 real deal workhorse.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Have the Mules improved in terms of comfortable ride in rough terrain (we have plenty of that)? This rig will not be a workhorse, more-so just getting from camp to blinds and filling feeders,.......as a general rule.

I know a "comfortable" ride will be high on his list of things he'd want.

A few pics of the 7,000 acres we have. It's not flat.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Whatever utv he goes with tell him to make sure he gets hydrolic steering. It makes a big difference.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

The new style Mules have alot better ride than the older models, plus run 50, now if it'll hold up like them is to be seen. The in-laws have one with 2900 hrs and still purring. Those Kawasaki engines are bulletproof.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

8-count said:


> Whatever utv he goes with tell him to make sure he gets hydrolic steering. It makes a big difference.


 Haha - Yeah, I told him about that already.


----------



## huntingarcher (Aug 22, 2014)

I just bought a new Mule Pro FXT.I went with the mule cause I have been around newer Rangers on my Hill Country lease for 3 years now.There are 3 rangers,1 older mule and a new JD gator.One ranger has had no problems,the other 2 always has an issue.The JD gator was actually determined a lemon and was replaced.The mule just keeps on going and I hope mine does as well.The new mule rides just as good as the rangers.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 7, 2015)

I have an 07 mule with 2100 hours on it. Take it over a ranger any day! When I buy a new one, it will be a mule!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I heartily 8-Count's comment on power steering; talked myself out of it when I bought mine (trying to get beyond trauma of sticker-shock) and still regret it!


----------



## 1fastmerc (Aug 12, 2012)

My great uncle had a ranger last year. He has already sold it because it couldn't go through a little water and mud. The dealership said he could put a snorkel kit on it. He told them he's 87 yrs old and doesn't need a snorkel kit. I think he just bought a lemon. Has anyone else had this issue. He's not one to abuse his stuff so I know that it wasn't deep water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Ranger*

I sold my Mule to get a 800 Ranger. It was a darn if you do darn if you don't decision at the time. There are places you just can't hardly go with a straight axle like the Mules. I was tired of my beer splashing me in the face and having to hold on for dear life if we ran into a pig wallow. Mules are just a lot easier to maneuver than that stretch limo looking Polaris but the ride can't be beat. If I had it to do over again I would have kept the Mule and waited for the new models. I did a survey for Polaris and I was amazed I didn't get a call or e-mail from them. I gave them a pretty lousy rating. I have never heard so many squeaks and rattles in something that cost this much in my entire life and then the radiator fan turns on and it sounds like a helicopter taking off. If you put your cell phone or camera in the dash boxes they get cooked to the point that you can't hardly handle them. I store a bunch of 17 HMR and 22 Long in there and I worry about that also. And here is some advice everyone that has a Ranger can use. Do not stand on the tailgate of a Ranger when it is in the upright position with a bag of corn on your shoulders and try to dump it in a deer feeder. The dang plastic POS will unlatch and throw you to your death. Another trick The Danger Ranger will do is the tilt bed will unlatch when you don't want it to, don't ask me how it does this but it has happened to me twice. Both times I was filling a 35 gallon chemical tank in the back and it unlatched and the rodeo was on. When you unlatch it make dang sure when you drop it down slam it so the latch fully engages, and that Chicken #*^! latch is what squeaks all the time. I just might trade mine in tomorrow. Did somebody say the new Mules have a better ride?


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Been running Yamaha Vikings on our ranches for a little less than two years. Daily use in farm/ranch operation. Nearing 1.5k hours and no issues beyond routine maintenance. Had Polaris rangers before these...will never own another Polaris product, ever. Dragged those **** things to town ever month or two.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Been putting our ranger crews to the test for over 3 years now and about to pull the trigger on a new 900 crew. CV shafts are the only thing we have really had to deal with and they are pretty easy to change once you've done one and have the tools. Each time we've broke a CV joint we were doing something we knew we probably shouldn't be testing. New ones are $75 and well worth it. Don't beef them up with after market ones either because it'll just cause the next thing in line to break, or at least we don't beef them up anymore. 

We aren't just driving ours up/down the road or hauling a few things. We are hauling 4-6 grown men, loaded down with decoys and through ponds, water and sometimes deep mud. 

Hope this helps and the best of luck with whichever you choose.


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

Kubota diesel is our every day workhorse on the ranch. One tough sucker.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Waldo for what you are using yours for you need to take a serious look at the Honda pioneer. **** stout well made work machine.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

DEXTER said:


> Waldo for what you are using yours for you need to take a serious look at the Honda pioneer. **** stout well made work machine.


YUP...I did alot of research and rode in all of the above. Decided on the pioneer 700-4. Excellent machine.....great ride, seats 5 if needed, good bed for work. Power is not as good as the ranger though, top speed on mine is 45. Before you decide take a look at the new Pioneer 1000-4. Check the website for details. I do not believe they are out just yet but that is going to be one heck of a machine!!!!!!


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

With the pictures of your terrain at your place, I wouldn't want any Mule that isn't brand new. I say isn't brand new cause I have rode one made in the past couple years, but the rest of the Mules I've been in have been a rough ride in similar terrain as your property and it makes the ride much longer.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

*Polaris*

I have a 2011 800XP Polaris Ranger and it will out pull and out run a Mule an day of the week. Try putting 20 bags of corn in a Mule. An my Polaris will run 55-57 mph. I think the top end speed on a Mule is 25 mph.

:texasflag


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Big Fish said:


> I have a 2011 800XP Polaris Ranger and it will out pull and out run a Mule an day of the week. Try putting 20 bags of corn in a Mule. An my Polaris will run 55-57 mph. I think the top end speed on a Mule is 25 mph.
> 
> :texasflag


I put 20+ bags of 50lb corn in my mule often. 2200 hours and it still runs like a top. It's rough and slow, but I'm not in any hurry. I enjoy seeing all the different things the ranch has to offer.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

:rybka:


Big Fish said:


> I have a 2011 800XP Polaris Ranger and it will out pull and out run a Mule an day of the week. Try putting 20 bags of corn in a Mule. An my Polaris will run 55-57 mph. I think the top end speed on a Mule is 25 mph.
> 
> :texasflag


The old ones are slow, new ones run 50, put 2500 hrs on that Ranger and report back.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Im on my second ranger, only because we wanted to upgrade to the 900 crew. I had minimal issues with my 07 that were to be expected from a machine that caught the abuse it did and stayed on the lease 365. Mules are also proven workhorses, just make sure you have a good dental plan if you aren't on paved roads.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I purchased a new 2011 ranger. Had an oil leak that the dealer couldn't fix for 3 years. Sold it and now looking at other options. Test drove a 2016 Mule Pro FX and was very impressed. Cheaper than the ranger and look to be better built.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never felt the need to run 40-50 mph down a sendero, especially in the dark or through a good south Texas ground fog. I might be in the minority by I don't have a need to be haulin arse on the ranches I hunt.....


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm going to suggest something a little different. I've had a 2004 Ranger since 2007. Outside of normal maintenance the only thing I've had to do is replace one CV joint. It still has the belt that came on it when I bought it. I use it 3-4 times a week on 54 acres and have hauled way more than I probably should have including a number of pretty large trees that have died and stacked to burn. This is a 500cc machine w/carburetor.

If he isn't going to buy a Crew I'd suggest the full size 570 Ranger they are making now. I can't imagine he would need more power(they are fuel injected now) and they just seem to drive better and are a little more nimble than the 800 Rangers I've driven. If lots of mud is part of the equation, I'd probably upgrade the tires. The MSRP is right at $10K and I've seen them advertised for around $9500 or less.


----------



## Patriot1 (Aug 31, 2015)

I have had several brands, the Honda 700-4 I currently have is by far my favorite. Only shaft driven true automatic transmission.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

BretE said:


> I've never felt the need to run 40-50 mph down a sendero, especially in the dark or through a good south Texas ground fog. I might be in the minority by I don't have a need to be haulin arse on the ranches I hunt.....


...x2...On my old '06 XP700 I have no idea what top speed is and really have no desire to find out.
On my lease there is only a short section of road that is smooth enough to stretch it out and when I do there is still a lot of pedal left. lol. What is the best sxs is strictly up to the user. My Ranger does everything I need it to do just the same as the folks with Mules, Kubotas Rhino's etc. Test drive them all and make up your own mind. Now pickup trucks are a different deal altogether, everyone knows that ***********are the best. Ha!


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

BretE said:


> I've never felt the need to run 40-50 mph down a sendero, especially in the dark or through a good south Texas ground fog. I might be in the minority by I don't have a need to be haulin arse on the ranches I hunt.....


Who runs 50 mph down a sendero ? I gave the top end speed of my Polaris as an example of the Rangers performance vs. the old slow, rough riding mules. The lease I hunted on for 5 years was 55,000 acres. An we had to run 6-8 miles down the main roads to get to our pasture. So you could easily run 30-35 mph on those roads vs. 20 mph in a Mule.
I also had a Yamaha Rhino which was a good machine. But it was small and only rated for 400 lbs in the bed.

:texasflag


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ranger stays covered up most of the time at our lease. Used 4x4 truck for about $3,000 with A/C is our preferred feeder/water filling machine.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got back from an antelope hunt in NM with my buddy that has a Polaris. He loves it and it did a great job while we were there. He certainly does not baby his. The ride is good, especially when you are trying to cut off an antelope over the next ridge. It is pretty much a beast.


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

I also am in the minority here but I just got a new pioneer-4 and we all love it. I looked at the Ranger and Rhino but the pioneer just better suited myself and my family. I didn't want the long crew but needed something that'd seat 2 adults and 2 kids (3 & 5), even better is on the Honda the kids are actually sitting inside the SXS instead of on a high seat which momma said heck no to. Gotta love the shaft drive also.


----------



## tim b (Jul 20, 2010)

I just bought a kawasaki mule PRO 3 weeks ago and it rides like a cadilac...it is built like a tank and top speed is around 45 to 50 mph.Alot of people on here are thinking of the old mules when comparing to polaris and others..I have owned a polaris 4 wheeler honda yamaha and the polaris was a piece of ****...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My dads >2nd< Ranger shows 7000+ miles on it, had a few problems but he'll be on it again today.....


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Polaris crew with a 3 cylinder Yanmar diesel here. Been operating it in hebbronville going on 4 years now. I change the oil and it runs. It goes about 20-25 mph at half throttle and burns about 3-5 gallons of diesel in a 3 day weekend. 
Keep it out of high grass and brush and clean the engine regularly. I think they have Kohler diesels now. I don't know how they're holding up... The Kubota diesel is on my radar if and when this current one dies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

For a work horse, I vote Kubota diesel. But as has already been mentioned, it's no speed demon. We have the ranger for that, and would buy another one in a heartbeat. But for hauling, pulling, etc...it's night and day between the two. However, we're on the edge of the hill country and most of our place is fairly smooth and we don't have to worry about rough terrain as much as some of y'all have to


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Polaris. I just like the ride and no problems. 2700 miles on it and just change the oil and filters..


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

BretE said:


> Sorry but I gotta disagree....I had a Mule, bought a Polaris, then went back to a Mule. Just my opinion but Mules are tougher more dependable machines....
> 
> Fire away.....


X2

Go with a Mule Pro. Better machine that Polaris. I had both.....The new Mule has strut suspension, rides real soft, plus a much better standard warranty, three years. Much quieter too.


----------

